# Submit: List Of Vape Outlets In Rsa!



## devdev

I would like to start assembling a list of Retailers/E-Tailers providing Vape Related goods in South Africa.

Please submit your suggestions in this thread.

To ensure that the information is easy to find and accessible I will be keeping the list here:

Vape Outlets in RSA. <-- This thread will be locked and stickified, so post your submissions below.

Come out and show support for your local Vape Retail outlet 

Format for submissions is as follows:

Name:
Retail Store/Online: (may be one, or both)
Location:
Town:
Province:

Contact details: (ideally phone & email OR web URL)
Contact person:
Presence on Eciggsa: (Member name/No/Unknown)
Comments: (What does store specialise in, what do they keep in stock, what do they not have?)​
PLEASE POST ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR RETAILERS/E-TAILERS BELOW:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soonkia

Dev, I would like to know what they specialize in as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

soonkia said:


> Dev, I would like to know what they specialize in as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I was thinking that could be included in the Comments section. Let me do a quick edit, but I appreciate the feedback @soonkia


----------



## drew

Name: Valley Vapour
Retail Store/Online: Online
Location: Fish Hoek
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape

Contact details: www.ValleyVapour.co.za info@ValleyVapour.co.za
Contact person: Drew
Comments:? DIY flavour concentrates, nicotine & diluting liquids

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Another important inclusion IMO; are the particular vendor a member or represented by a member on this forum

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Name: Vape King
Retail Store/Online: Both
Location: Fourways (Head office)
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; 011 465 1378 ; sales@vapeking.co.za
Contact person: Sharri Van Zyl (@Stroodlepuff ) ; Warren Pleass (@Gizmo )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience

Name: Vape King
Retail Store/Online: Retail
Location: Krugersdorp (Agent)
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; annemarie@vapeking.co.za ; 079 959 4605
Contact person: Annemarie Van Der Heever (@annemarievdh )
Operating Hours: Appointment only
Comments: Starter Kits and liquids

Name: Vape King
Retail Store/Online: Retail
Location: DoringKruin (Agent)
Town: Klerksdorp
Province: Northwest

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; george@vapeking.co.za ; 083 266 5700 / 083 294 3760 / 018 468 3312
Contact person: George / Raylene Chapman
Operating Hours: Appointment only
Comments: Starter Kits and liquids, A few high end devices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Another important inclusion IMO; are the particular vendor a member or represented by a member on this forum



And operating hours

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Excellent - both the comments and the submissions. Thank you folks.

Keep em coming!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Made some changes to my submission

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Come on Retailers/E-tailers!

@VapeCulture @Derick @Melinda @Shako @Chop007 @Just B @Oupa and everyone else.

Lets get the database up and running.

Other members, please post any information you have about outlets that stock ejuice, or even just cigalikes. I want to have a list of all places that have anything vape related

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Come on Retailers/E-tailers!
> 
> @VapeCulture @Derick @Melinda @Shako @Chop007 @Just B @Oupa and everyone else.
> 
> Lets get the database up and running.
> 
> Other members, please post any information you have about outlets that stock ejuice, or even just cigalikes. I want to have a list of all places that have anything vape related



Some I just found over time:

http://www.vaping101.co.za/
http://lekkavapors.co.za/
http://www.vapotine.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Name: SubOhmVapor
Retail Store/Online: Online / Retail Coming Soon
Location: Meerensee
Town: Richards Bay
Province: Natal (Soon Te Be Cape Town)

Contact details: www.subohmvapor.co.za / info@subohmvapor.co.za
Contact person: Francois Matthysen 
Presence on Eciggsa: @RevnLucky7
Comments: We specialize in imported boutique liquids

All this info will soon change pending our relocation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Added! Thanks @RevnLucky7 let me know when/what I must update


----------



## RevnLucky7

devdev said:


> Added! Thanks @RevnLucky7 let me know when/what I must update



Oh don't worry. You'll know. It's going to be hard not to notice!


----------



## vaalboy

Excellent initiative @devdev

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

vaalboy said:


> Excellent initiative @devdev


Thanks @vaalboy I just need members to to start letting me know where all the little shops are that sell eliquid or cigalikes.

I know the CT boys are always talking about places where liqua can be found, but so far no word from them.

Do you, @Rob Fisher or @denizenx know of any bricks and mortar stores in KZN that could be listed here?


----------



## JakesSA

For Gauteng East

Name: VapeClub
Retail Store/Online: Online, collections by prior arrangement
Location: Rynfield
Town: Benoni
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeclub.co.za Contact: 072-277-4734 or email info@vapeclub.co.za
Contact person: Lindsay Bayer @VapeGrrl 
Operating Hours: Call us before you come through.
Comments: Hardware, Liquids, Specialised Group Buys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA

Can we maybe add a blacklist too e.g. places that are known to sell fake, dubious origin liquids?

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Hein510

Name: VapeX Customs
Retail Store/Online: Online
Location: Cape Town
Town: Bellville
Province: Western Cape

Contact details: www.vapexcustoms.co.za , vapexcustoms@gmail.com
Contact person: Heinrich Groenewald @Hein510 
Operating Hours: All hours online
Comments: Custom built mods, starter kits, liquids


----------



## johan

@devdev here's a fairly large list, doubt any of the agents are members on this forum: https://eciggies.co.za/Agents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Do you, @Rob Fisher or @denizenx know of any bricks and mortar stores in KZN that could be listed here?



Nope not seen any shops selling vape stuff except the Tobacconist at Sanlam Centre (or Pine Crest as I think it's now called). But they sell the Green Ciggies and some funny looking juices.


----------



## devdev

JakesSA said:


> Can we maybe add a blacklist too e.g. places that are known to sell fake, dubious origin liquids?



Hmm that is a tough one. We would generally advise against someone buying that sort of stuff, but I am not sure if it is wise to actively black list people. I would rather include a comment for that vendor at the bottom of the locked thread. That way I am able to assess what is appropriate and what crosses the line from a legal perspective.

But if you have specific places in mind like that then post them up with the appropriate comments and I will edit if needs be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope not seen any shops selling vape stuff except the Tobacconist at Sanlam Centre (or Pine Crest as I think it's now called). But they sell the Green Ciggies and some funny looking juices.



there might be a shop in florida road. i just never get around to that area anymore. will ask a few mates


----------



## devdev

Thanks for all the updates guys. I am not looking to go and fill in all the vendors myself, the user and/or the vendors can fill in the form and then I can copy and paste


----------



## JakesSA

I know of a few tobacconists and other shops around here in Benoni that stocks fake Liqua and unbranded liquids. Have even heard rumours of a small warehouse full of fake stuff in the south of Jhb as well as stalls at the various flea markets around here. I suppose it is not, strictly speaking, illegal to sell it though.


----------



## Tristan

Name: LEKKA Vapors
Retail Store/Online: Both
Location: Monte Vista
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape

Contact Details: 
www.lekkavapors.co.za ( will be up n running by 15/06/2014)
Cell number. 081 379 8797
Contact person: Tristan Scott, @Tristan on ecigssa
Comments: Ready to vape liquids, DIY kits, DIY flavour concentrates and Hardware for new vapers

Any other info neeed, @devdev, just let me know. Gr8 initiative bud!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

JakesSA said:


> I know of a few tobacconists and other shops around here in Benoni that stocks fake Liqua and unbranded liquids. Have even heard rumours of a small warehouse full of fake stuff in the south of Jhb as well as stalls at the various flea markets around here. I suppose it is not, strictly speaking, illegal to sell it though.



I have only seen lungbuddy at my local tobacconist, no fake liqua yet. I think it may be worth listing those Benoni places, with a warning that certain goods may not be what they appear to be. That doesn't sound as bad as a black listing, but is rather just a warning to the customer.


----------



## JakesSA

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Chop007

devdev said:


> I would like to start assembling a list of Retailers/E-Tailers providing Vape Related goods in South Africa.
> 
> Please submit your suggestions in this thread.
> 
> To ensure that the information is easy to find and accessible I will be keeping the list here:
> 
> Vape Outlets in RSA. <-- This thread will be locked and stickified, so post your submissions below.
> 
> Come out and show support for your local Vape Retail outlet
> 
> Format for submissions is as follows:
> 
> Name:
> Retail Store/Online: (may be one, or both)
> Location:
> Town:
> Province:
> 
> Contact details: (ideally phone & email OR web URL)
> Contact person:
> Presence on Eciggsa: (Member name/No/Unknown)
> Comments: (What does store specialise in, what do they keep in stock, what do they not have?)​
> PLEASE POST ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR RETAILERS/E-TAILERS BELOW:



Name: VapeMOB
Retail Store/Online: Both Retail and Online
Location: 23 Rotherfield Road
Rotherfield Complex
Unit 1
Plumstead
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape

Contact Details: Web: www.vapemob.co.za 
Phone: 021-797-4077
email: fatima@vapemob.co.za
Contact Person: Fatima/Kyle
Specialization: E-Juice, E-Cigs, Mechanical Mods, Electronic Mods, Starter Kits, Everything to do with Vaping
Stock and item availabillity can be viewed on our website.


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> Name: VapeMOB
> Retail Store/Online: Both Retail and Online
> Location: 23 Rotherfield Road
> Rotherfield Complex
> Unit 1
> Plumstead
> Town: Cape Town
> Province: Western Cape
> 
> Contact Details: Web: www.vapemob.co.za
> Phone: 021-797-4077
> email: fatima@vapemob.co.za
> Contact Person: Fatima/Kyle
> Specialization: E-Juice, E-Cigs, Mechanical Mods, Electronic Mods, Starter Kits, Everything to do with Vaping
> Stock and item availabillity can be viewed on our website.


Hey @Chop007 

Isn't this address going to be outdated soon?

Can you confirm the new address and official date of move?


----------



## Chop007

BhavZ said:


> Hey @Chop007
> 
> Isn't this address going to be outdated soon?
> 
> Can you confirm the new address and official date of move?


Yes good sir, it will be soon, soon. Just getting all the ducks in a row and it's quacking along nicely.


----------



## devdev

The list is coming along nicely, but still no word from @Derick, @Oupa, @Cape vaping supplies, @Charlie's Vape Shop @Just B @Bhups @Zuzu88


----------



## Just B

sorry @devdev 

Name: Just "B" Vaping
Retail Store/Online: Online
Town: Pinetown
Province: Kwazulu Natal

Contact Details: 
Cell number. 0823293937
Contact person: Bettina Johnson 
e-mail: justb@absamail.co.za

Other outlet
STATUS QUO
102 Oxford Market
Hillcrest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Name: Skybleu Vaping (Pty)Ltd
Retail Store/Online: Online
Town: Centurion
Province: Gauteng

Contact Details:
Website: www.skybluevaping.co.za
Office Number: 0126530575
Contact Person: Melinda
e-mail: melinda@skybluevaping.co.za

Specialization: DIY e-liquid, Ready to Vape e-liquid, Kanthal etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie's Vape Shop

Name: Charlie's Vape Shop Retail/Online store. Town:Harrismith Province: Free State Contact Details: www.charliesvapeshop.co.za Contact: 0827326999

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Name: *Vapour Mountain*
Retail Store/Online: *Online* (collections per appointment)
Location: *Brackenfell*
Town: *Cape Town*
Province: *Western Cape*

Contact Details:
Web: *www.vapourmountain.co.za*
Phone: *021 981 0867*
email: *info@vapourmountain.co.za*
Contact Person: *Chrystel *or* Benji*

Specialization: *Custom made premium e-Liquid, e-Cigs and coils, batteries, clearomizers, accessories, starter kits, DIY kits, flavour concentrates, PG, VG and 36mg flavourless nicotine base.*

Stock and item availability can be viewed on our website.


----------



## Zuzu88

Name: VAPEMAXX 
Retail store, website in development. 
www.vapemaxx.co.za 
Location: Harrismith 
Province Free State 

Contact Details: 
Zubair Mahomed aka Zuzu 
0834517703 
0587136698
info@vapemaxx.co.za 

Stockists of Innokin devices and accessories. Liqua, VapeMOB juices, Space Jam Juice and, Uncle Junks Genius E-juice. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyler

Hi @Gizmo Please add this to the list of vape outlets in the Western Cape. Cheers.

Name: ELECTROSTIX
Retail Store/Online: Online and Retail
Location: Table View and Surrounds
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: 074 1030 624 / info@electrostix.co.za / www.electrostix.co.za
Contact person: Chad / Tyler
Presence on Eciggsa: @Tyler 
Comments: (Premium Quality Electronic Cigarettes, E-Liquids and Accessories.)?


----------



## KieranD

Name: Vape Cartel
Retail Store/Online: Retail and Online will both be open soon
Location: Meyersdal, JHB South
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: 082 858 6722 / daly_kieran(at)yahoo.com
Contact person: Kieran
Presence on Eciggsa: @KieranD
Comments: Starter Kits to High Ends, Imported fine E Liquids (Range expanding soon!), specialised sourcing and importing of the rarest Vape goodies for the discerning buyer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Name: VooDoo Vapour
Retail Store: From Home & Shop
Location: Cape Town
Town: Diep River
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: voodoovapour@gmail.com
website: www.voodoovapour.co.za
Contact person: Zeki Hilmi @zekihilmi
Operating Hours: 9-5pm 7 days a week but need to call.
Comments: VooDoo Juice


----------



## Zuzu88

Great effort here guys. Thanks devdev / duckuck 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

*duckduck 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

There is no devdev, there is only duckduck, the ghost of devdev past

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Every1 tjee a quack quack for the duckduck 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

Hi there is a tobacconist at waterfall centre by pick n pay that sells vape stuff and there is one at ushaka as well


----------



## Limbo

When will someone open shop in the Eastern Cape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0

Name: Wild Vapes
Retail Store/Online: Neither at moment. Website under construction. 
Location: East London
Town: East London
Province: Eastern Cape

Contact details: 0713825531
Contact person: Shayne Barker
Presence on Eciggsa: StangV2_0
Comments: Currently have starter kits in stock. More is inbound including mods, Rba's, e-liquid, accessories such as wick etc etc 

Look us up in www.facebook.com/wildvapes


----------



## StangV2_0

Limbo said:


> When will someone open shop in the Eastern Cape


We getting there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

bump on thread for new retailers


----------



## Al3x

Name: MDK Vapes
Retail Store/Online: Home, Forum, Website under construction
Location: Durban	
Town: Durban
Province: Kwazulu Natal
Contact details: 0746686333 - al3xraman@gmail.com
Contact person: Alex
Presence on Eciggsa: @Al3x 
Comments: Mech Mods, Regulated High Wattage Mods, RDA's

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Metal Liz

oops just realised that i'm not even on the list hahaha 

Name: Just B Cape Town
Retail Store/Online: Home based office, but available during office hours at work
Location: Table View (after hours) / Killarney Gardens (office hours)
Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: 083 399 6857 & liz@justbjuiced.co.za
Contact person: Lizelle Brighton (Liz)
Presence on Eciggsa: Metal Liz
Comments: We supply our very own delishious range of Just B juices.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Please update VapeMOB as follows:

VapeMOB
Retail Store/Online: Both Retail and Online

*Kenilworth Store:*
Location: Corner Rosemead Avenue & Wetton Road
Rosemead Retail Center
Shop 7
Kenilworth
Phone: 021-797-4077

*Claremont Lounge:*
Location: Vineyard Road (Directly Opposite Cavendish Square)
Shop 7
Claremont
Phone: 021-671-5995

Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape

*Contact Details: *
Web: www.vapemob.co.za
email: info@vapemob.co.za
Contact Person: Fatima/Kyle/Braden
Contact person on forum: @Chop007 & @Nimbus_Cloud
Specialization: E-Juice, E-Cigs, Mechanical Mods, Electronic Mods, Starter Kits, Everything to do with Vaping Stock and item availabillity can be viewed on our website.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

VAPE KING AGENT LOCATIONS

Our head office is located at
53 Troupand Avenue Magaliessig, Johannesburg - South Africa
sales@vapeking.co.za
011 465 1378
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Krugersdorp
82 Gould Street, Krugersdorp, Gauteng, 1742
annemarie@vapeking.co.za
079 959 4605
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Klerksdorp ( North West )
quinton@vapeking.co.za / marlene@vapeking.co.za
Quinton: 083 282 9417 / Marlene: 083 415 0214
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Kempton Park (East Rand)
34 Strandloper Street, Terenure, Kempton Park - Appointment only
michael@vapeking.co.za
084 731 6855 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Gezina (Pretoria)
701 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
patrick@vapeking.co.za / debbie@vapeking.co.za
076 061 2114

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Kimberley

Coming soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlie's Vape Shop

Charlie's Vape Shop 

Bergview Complex 
HARRISMITH 

Tel:0586221116 
Cellphone : 082 732 6999


----------



## Zico

*Name: VAPE AWAY*
*Retail Store/Online: Wellserve WS *
*Location: Virginia *
*Town: Virginia*
*Province: Free State*
*Contact details: 0834576896 ... Ziyaadlfc@gmail.com*
*Contact person: Ziyaad*
*Presence on Eciggsa: @Zico *
*Comments: Starter kits, E-Go units, Evod units, Maxi units, Liqua e-liquids, Sevens liquids, accessories, etc*


----------



## Riddle

For Gauteng West:

*Heavenly Vapors*
Retail Store/Online: Online
Town: Roodepoort (Florida)
Province: Gauteng
*Contact Details:*
Website: www.heavenlyvapors.co.za
Office Number: 083 484 7871 / 074 925 2341
Contact Person: Ridhaa / Yaseerah
Contact person on forum: @Riddle 
e-mail: sales@heavenlyvapors.co.za
Specialization: Kangertech Products and eLiquid.


----------



## Nico

We're can one find VG based liquids.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Al3x

Nico said:


> We're can one find VG based liquids.


you need to post this in the "Who has stock" thread then vendors can reply


----------



## Sir Vape

*SIR VAPE*
*Retail Store/Online:* Online
*Town: *Durban
*Province:* Kzn

*Website:* www.sirvape.co.za (coming soon)
*Office Number:* 082 417 4668
*Contact Person:* Hugo Ross
*Contact person on forum:* @Sir Vape
*E-mail: *asksirvape@gmail.com
*Specialization:* Mech Mod, VW Mods, E-Pipes, E-Juice and more ....


----------



## Nico

Cool thanks for the info.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dr Phil

The guys in Cape Town are spoiled a ton of vape shops there


----------



## rogue zombie

dr phil said:


> The guys in Cape Town are spoiled a ton of vape shops there



We're pretty fortunate in Gauteng.

I'm lucky I'm on the road a lot, on company petrol. So I know of 4 retailers I can collect from and save R100


----------



## Kaizer

er... dunno if this is the right place to post it: There is a Chinese owned shop in Saxby Centre (next to the PostNet), on Saxby Road in Centurion that sells fake Liqua. Nasty stuff!

Dude sells wicked tweezers and wire cutters tho.


----------



## VapeSnow

Name: TwistedVape
Retail Store/Online: www.twistedvape.co.za
Location: Cape Town
Town: Strand
Province: Western Cape
Contact details: 074 831 2634
jptwistedvape@gmail.com
Contact person: Jp
Presence on Eciggsa: @VapeSnow
Comments: E-Liquids and Vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Nicely done @VapeSnow ...this thread hasn't been updated in ages

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> Nicely done @VapeSnow ...this thread hasn't been updated in ages


True, when one of the admins/mods update the closed list, please remember to delete Vape Den.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Also, while we're at it...paging Mr @LandyMan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Name: Vape Escape
Retail Store/Online: www.vapescape.co.za
Location: Midrand/Centurion
Town: Midstream
Province: Gauteng
Contact details: 082 856 3081
info@vapescape.co.za
Contact person: Henri
Presence on Eciggsa: @LandyMan
Comments: E-Liquids and Vape gear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Quick like lightning, great stuff @LandyMan 

This thread was essential to me when I first got on here to figure out where to get my vape gear on...I've forgotten about it since, but it's good to see it get some new life 

I'll be sure to keep it bookmarked and refer the new members here


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Quick like lightning, great stuff @LandyMan
> 
> This thread was essential to me when I first got on here to figure out where to get my vape gear on...I've forgotten about it since, but it's good to see it get some new life
> 
> I'll be sure to keep it bookmarked and refer the new members here


I saw it about 5 minutes before you tagged me, bookmarked it to not forget and then you made it pop up again 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

VAPE KING OUTLETS - Bold stores are walk in others are on appointment basis

*Our head office is located at
53 Troupand Avenue Magaliessig, Johannesburg - South Africa
sales@vapeking.co.za
011 465 1378

And another one at
14 Torquay Road
Parkwood
Contact Quinton *
quinton@vapeking.co.za
*Landline is still in progress*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Krugersdorp
82 Gould Street, Krugersdorp, Gauteng, 1742
annemarie@vapeking.co.za
079 959 4605
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Klerksdorp ( North West )
69 Williams Street - Wilkoppies - Klerksdorp
quinton@vapeking.co.za / marlene@vapeking.co.za
Quinton: 083 282 9417 / Marlene: 083 415 0214
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Kempton Park (East Rand)
34 Strandloper Street, Terenure, Kempton Park - Appointment only
michael@vapeking.co.za
084 731 6855 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vape King Gezina (Pretoria)
701 14th Avenue, Gezina, Pretoria
patrick@vapeking.co.za / debbie@vapeking.co.za
076 061 2114*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vape King Kimberley:
38 Otto Street - homestead - Kimberley
somaya@vapeking.co.za / bashir@vapeking.co.za
053 874 4619 / 083 453 1129*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vape King Meyerton:
34 Carvahlo Street - Mayerton
dale@vapeking.co.za / vapekingvaal@gmail.com
074 652 8407*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vape King Centurion:
159A Pretorius Avenue - Lyttleton Manor - Centurion
centurion@vapeking.co.za
082 959 9940 / 082 669 0687
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King Northcliff:

257 Johannes Street - Fairlands
northcliff@vapeking.co.za
071 348 1057

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vape King branches coming soon - Port Elizabeth (Starting this week)*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Please update VapeMOB as follows:

VapeMOB
Retail Store/Online: Both Retail and Online

*Kenilworth Store:*
Location: Corner Rosemead Avenue & Wetton Road
Rosemead Retail Center
Shop 7
Kenilworth
Phone: 021-797-4077

*Claremont Lounge:*
Location: Vineyard Road (Directly Opposite Cavendish Square)
Shop 7
Claremont
Phone: 021-671-5995

Town: Cape Town
Province: Western Cape

*Contact Details: *
Web: www.vapemob.co.za
email: support@vapemob.co.za
Contact Person: Braden/Rev
Contact person on forum: @Nimbus_Cloud or @RevnLucky7 
Specialization: Local & Import E-Juice,Mechanical Mods, Electronic Mods, RBA/RDA's, Starter Kits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Nectar

Name: Vape Nectar.
Online: Home based office, but available during office hours.
Location: Durban.
Province: KZN
Contact details: info@vapenectar.co.za
Website: www.vapenectar.co.za
Presence on Eciggsa: Vape Nectar
Comments: We supply our very own delicious range of Vape Nectar juices, as well as Just B, and Just B premium juices online only.

Rob asked me to post on this page, and to let you all know that we will have our own sub forum from the first of February.

Thanks for the opportunity to post!

VN.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*Please update VK Listings as follows:
*

*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Both
*Location: Fourways (Head office)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; 011 465 1378 ; sales@vapeking.co.za
Contact person: Sharri Van Zyl (@Stroodlepuff ) ; Warren Pleass (@Gizmo ) ; Kirsty Potgieter ( @MiffyPuff )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Parkwood (Secondary Head Office)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; quinton@vapeking.co.za ; 011 268 1303
Contact person: Quinton Pleass ( @HappyCamper )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience

*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Gezina (Branch)*
Town: Pretoria
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; patrick@vapeking.co.za / debbie@vapeking.co.za ; 076 061 211
Contact person: Patrick / Debbie Grossberg (@BoogaBooga )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience



*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Centurion (Branch)*
Town: Pretoria
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; centurion@vapeking.co.za ; 082 959 9940 / 082 669 0687
Contact person: Kal / Jessica White
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Northcliff (Branch)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; northcliff@vapeking.co.za ; 071 348 1057
Contact person:Luke Street ( @Northcliff Vape King ) / Brittany Coetser (@Kitten)
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Port Elizabeth Central (Branch)*
Town: Port Elizabeth 
Province: Eastern Cape

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; gary@vapeking.co.za ; 079 157 2178
Contact person:Gary De Scande ( @Gees )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Meyerton (Branch)*
Town: Midvaal
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; dale@vapeking.co.za ; 074 652 8407
Contact personale Edwards / Irene
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Wilkoppies (Agent)*
Town: Klerksdorp
Province: North West

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; amiedaffue@gmail.com ; 083 648 8646 / 072 085 3989 / 018 468 3468
Contact person: Annamarie Daffue
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. Needs to be pre-ordered.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location:Homestead (Branch)*
Town:Kimberley
Province: Northern Cape

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; somaya@vapeking.co.za / bashir@vapeking.co.za ; 053 874 4619 / 083 453 1129
Contact person: Bashir / Somaya Flemming
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. 


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Terenure (Branch)*
Town: Kempton Park
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; michael@vapeking.co.za ; 084 731 6855
Contact person: Michael Van Der Walt ( @Michael )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00 (Make an appointment though)
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. Vape Bar experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: White River (Branch)*
Town: Nelspruit
Province: Mpumalanga

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; martin@vapeking.co.za ; 083 655 7735
Contact person: Martin Le Grange
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00 (Make an appointment though)
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. Vape Bar experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Randfontein (Branch)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; melissa@vapeking.co.za / eric@vapeking.co.za ; 079 212 9850
Contact person: Melissa Van Zyl / Eric Burger (@the newby )
Operating Hours: Appointment Only
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## African Express Vaping

Hi. Please add African Express to your list. Our website African-Express.co.za. 
We do 0, 6, 12, 18 mg flavors. 27 Unique flavors. DIY as Well
Contact Brad 0825749928 or Edie 0794976719


----------



## Downtown Vapoury

Name: Vapepulse t/a Downtown Vapoury
Retail Store/Online: Online
Location: 292 West Rd ,Durban ,Overport
Town: Durban
Province: KZN

Contact details: www.vapepulse.co.za
Contact person: Ridwaan-082 893 0729
Comments:Hardware,Eliquids,DIY


----------



## nemo

on behalf of @Vaperite South Africa

Name: Vaperite
Retail Store/Online: Online and Retail
Location: Shop 2, Bedford Village Shopping Centre, Corner of Nicol and Van Buuren Roads
Town: Bedfordview
Province: Gauteng

Contact details:
Tel:011-450-0161 / 076-279-6601
Cell:082-777-6660
Email:info@vaperite.co.za
Web: www.vaperite.co.za
Operating Hours:
Monday to Friday 11am to 6pm
Saturday 9am to 5pm
Sunday Closed

Contact person: Barry
Presence on Eciggsa: @Vaperite South Africa
Comments: Stock kangertech Devices, spares and accessories. e-Liquids and launching some rebuildable accesories

oops needed to add operating hours


----------



## Mhaktan

Name: Lung Buddy
Retail Store/Online: Montana Traders Pretoria.
Location: Cnr of Zambezi (Sephako Makgatho) & Enkeldoorn Rd Montana
Town: Pretoria
Province: Gauteng
Operating Hours Tuesday to Sunday-9am to 17:00hrs . Open on Public Holidays 9am to 17:00hrs
Contact details: 0847010684/0847614454 www.lungbuddy.co.za (under construction will be up soon) or facebook/lungbuddys
Contact person: Johan or Jo
Presence on Eciggsa: (Member name/No/Unknown)
Comments: For everyday Vaping normal kits Protank, Evods, Kangertech, For experienced Vapours...Smok, RBA's. Evic VT's XCube, Wismec, Isticks, Nautilus, Atlantis, Amanoo. Vap-aroma Liquids, Voodoo Juice, Vape Extacy And much more....


----------



## Andre_B

Whoever maintains the 'closed list', 2 or 3 of the website links for the stores under the Western Cape are dead links or the web pages don't exist anymore...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*Please update VK Listings as follows:*


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Both
*Location: Fourways (Head office)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; 011 465 1378 ; sales@vapeking.co.za
Contact person: Sharri Van Zyl (@Stroodlepuff ) ; Warren Pleass (@Gizmo ) ; Kirsty Potgieter ( @MiffyPuff )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Parkwood (Secondary Head Office)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; quinton@vapeking.co.za ; 011 268 1303
Contact person: Quinton Pleass ( @HappyCamper )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Gezina (Branch)*
Town: Pretoria
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; patrick@vapeking.co.za / debbie@vapeking.co.za ; 076 061 211
Contact person: Patrick / Debbie Grossberg (@BoogaBooga )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 17:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget,Vape Lounge Experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Northcliff (Branch)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; northcliff@vapeking.co.za ; 071 348 1057
Contact person:Luke Street ( @Northcliff Vape King ) / Brittany Coetser (@Kitten)
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Port Elizabeth Central (Branch)*
Town: Port Elizabeth 
Province: Eastern Cape

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; gary@vapeking.co.za ; 079 157 2178
Contact person:Gary De Scande ( @Gees )
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Meyerton (Branch)*
Town: Midvaal
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; dale@vapeking.co.za ; 074 652 8407
Contact personale Edwards / Irene
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Wilkoppies (Agent)*
Town: Klerksdorp
Province: North West

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; amiedaffue@gmail.com ; 083 648 8646 / 072 085 3989 / 018 468 3468
Contact person: Annamarie Daffue
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. Needs to be pre-ordered.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location:Homestead (Branch)*
Town:Kimberley
Province: Northern Cape

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; somaya@vapeking.co.za / bashir@vapeking.co.za ; 053 874 4619 / 083 453 1129
Contact person: Bashir / Somaya Flemming
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. 


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: White River (Branch)*
Town: Nelspruit
Province: Mpumalanga

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; martin@vapeking.co.za ; 083 655 7735
Contact person: Martin Le Grange
Operating Hours: Mon - Friday 09:00 to 16:00 and Saturday 10:00 - 13:00 (Make an appointment though)
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. Vape Bar experience


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Randfontein (Branch)*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; melissa@vapeking.co.za / eric@vapeking.co.za ; 079 212 9850
Contact person: Melissa Van Zyl / Eric Burger (@The Newby )
Operating Hours: Appointment Only
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget.


*Name: Vape King*
Retail Store/Online: Retail
*Location: Bulawayo (Zimbabwe)*
Town: Hillside
Province: Zimbabwe

Contact details: www.vapeking.co.za ; shaun@vapeking.co.za ; +263 77 299 7495
Contact person: Shaun Francis
Operating Hours: Appointment Only
Comments: Hardware from beginner to pro, Liquids to suit every budget. Pre-order may sometimes be required.


----------



## Johan Kruger

Mhaktan said:


> Name: Lung Buddy
> Retail Store/Online: Montana Traders Pretoria.
> Location: Cnr of Zambezi (Sephako Makgatho) & Enkeldoorn Rd Montana
> Town: Pretoria
> Province: Gauteng
> Operating Hours Tuesday to Sunday-9am to 17:00hrs . Open on Public Holidays 9am to 17:00hrs
> Contact details: 0847010684/0847614454 www.lungbuddy.co.za (under construction will be up soon) or facebook/lungbuddys
> Contact person: Johan or Jo
> Presence on Eciggsa: (Member name/No/Unknown)
> Comments: For everyday Vaping normal kits Protank, Evods, Kangertech, For experienced Vapours...Smok, RBA's. Evic VT's XCube, Wismec, Isticks, Nautilus, Atlantis, Amanoo. Vap-aroma Liquids, Voodoo Juice, Vape Extacy And much more....


Hey thanks for putting us on here.


----------



## Vixen

@BumbleBee 
Are you on here yet? Your juices rock!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox

*Name: Vapeolicious*
Retail Store/Online: Online
*Location: Midrand*
Town: Johannesburg
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: www.vapeolicious.co.za ;sales@vapeolicious.co.za; 0829704614,0114681226
Contact person: Leonard Haasbroek
Operating Hours: Appointment Only
Forum name :Eequinox
Comments: Local liquids because local is lekker


----------



## Power Vapes SA

Power Vapes SA

Online (coming soon) & Retail

Location: Flinstone Park Centurion (behind food lovers on old jhb)
Town: Pretoria
Province: Gauteng
Contact:
Cell: Bradley
Email: bradley51segal@yahoo.com 
Web: www.powervapessa.co.za

Hours:
Mon to Fri: 9am - 6pm
Sat: by appointment for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Vixen said:


> @BumbleBee
> Are you on here yet? Your juices rock!!!


Nah, it's hard enough trying to get Tzaneen's vapers on to the forum, getting forum members to Tzaneen will be even more challenging

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waltervh

Name: Viking's Vape
Retail Store/Online: Online
Location: Fichardpark
Town: Bloemfontein
Province:Free-State
Hours: 24/7 by appointment

Contact details: www.vikingsvape.co.za, info@vikingsvape.co.za
Contact person:Wally
Presence on Eciggsa: Waltervh
Comments: From starter kits to coiling supplies and the best local juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Fogmachine

Name: Fog Machine
Online store
Location: Pretoria East
Town: Pretoria
Province: Gauteng

Contact details: jax@fogmachine.co.za; www.fogmachine.co.za
Contact person: Jackie
Presence on Eciggsa: Fog Machine

Comments: We create the best South African e-liquids. Our juices are well rounded and balanced! Our e-liquids are exciting and different!
Try Fog Machine e-liquids for something new and exciting!


----------



## Drmzindec

drew said:


> Name: Valley Vapour
> Retail Store/Online: Online
> Location: Fish Hoek
> Town: Cape Town
> Province: Western Cape
> 
> Contact details: www.ValleyVapour.co.za info@ValleyVapour.co.za
> Contact person: Drew
> Comments:? DIY flavour concentrates, nicotine & diluting liquids



Did not know you guys existed! Why did i not know you guys existed? I will be dropping in very soon!


----------



## Drmzindec

Just an update: I went through all the guys on here and quite a few links are down and dont exist anymore. Might be a good idea to update this list!

http://www.twistedvape.co.za/ - is now selling leggings! lol! I think you guys have been hacked! PM me and we can chat to get that fixed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avishkar

Name: Elite Vapery
Retail Store/Online: Online Store
Location: Durban
Town: Pinetown
Province: KZN

Contact details: www.elitevapery.co.za
Contact person: Avishkar
Presence on Eciggsa: Avishkar
Comments: Premium e-Liquids


----------

